# Which Sunshine Coast Suburbs are cheapest?



## LouElla

We're looking at moving from Melbourne to Sunshine Coast but have yet to find a suburb.

We'd be looking at up to $400,000 if we buy (no more) or up to $360p/w if we rent.

The lower the better but we need a decent area, hubby might have to find work in Brisbane so not something to far either.

Anyone any ideas or experience with a move to Sunshine Coast? 

Thanks.


----------



## John Clip

Sunshine Coast is an expensive area. 

Just spend some time on the main real estate website and you will see.
There are some new estates about half way between Brizy and Sunny Coast for $400k, House and land packages.


----------



## Mish

What is your definition of not far from Brisbane? It is about 1 to 1.5 hours on the train to Brisbane CBD depending where on the sunshine coast you will be. If you drive .... OMG!! The Bruce Highway will be a mess if there is just one accident.


----------



## John Clip

Every morning it is a mess, particularly from the Pine River area and many afternoons it is a 4 hr trip north, almost guaranteed on a Friday arvo.


----------



## Bon Miane

Nambour and Burnside on the Sunshine Coast are easily achievable in your $400k budget, older, not the best public high school but lots of private school options. More traditional Queenslander type houses, just one of those areas you should inspect first in case of unruly renters as neighbours. Stay a bit away from the hospital. Nambour gets you close to everything and if you search and are ready to buy you'll find a nice place in a quiet leafy pocket. Yandina for a well priced newer estate home.


----------



## LouElla

We're not worried about schools as we're not having kids (although dog friendly would be great lol). Yeah we've talked more about it and Brisbane is out for work, we drove in one morning after I did my OP and OMFG the roads are horrendous, hubby was not best pleased at my grand idea to visit the city oops! We had a look around Caloundra which we really liked the look of, and Maroochydore as that's where our friends our. He travels up to 45mins -1hr (depending on traffic) for work now so that wouldn't be an issue. These two suburbs are close to bunnings though which is where I would transfer too and I don't drive. 

What's public transport like up there? (Can anyone give a comparison with Melbourne where we are now?) 

We're looking at renting first to make sure we pick the right area, however this ridiculously limits our choices as we have two dogs


----------



## Mish

I love Caloundra it is my favourite. 

I don't know alot about public transport on the sunshine coast but what I do know is that there are not alot of train options like Brisbane and Melbourne.


----------



## LouElla

Mish said:


> I love Caloundra it is my favourite.
> 
> I don't know alot about public transport on the sunshine coast but what I do know is that there are not alot of train options like Brisbane and Melbourne.


Yeah we loved Caloundra. I had noticed there wasn't many train options but I will be using mainly buses, which kind also limits us for areas. I can transfer with work but there aren't a lot of Bunning's around so I need to be close to one that is easy to get to by bus and doesn't take forever!


----------

